# Need resources to quickly learn Natural Lang.Proc. and D.S.P.



## Chetan1991 (Aug 20, 2013)

Guys I have to take Natural Language Processing and Digital Signal Processing exams within a month and I still don't have a firm grasp over the details. Can you recommend resources (websites or books etc.) which can help me understand the subjects within 2 weeks?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 16, 2013)

You can go through this stackoverflow thread.


----------

